# Switching Seats



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i was wondering how would i go about swtiching my passenger and driver seats. the passenger seat feels great, while the drivers is all worn


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

its pretty much just unbolting and bolting back up.. and also if you get new brackets or not.. but i believe its all bolts.. just look of the bottom of you seat one day


----------



## ThisFlyGuy (Jul 9, 2003)

just look under your seats.......they are only bolted into your brackets....easy job.....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Why not just buy some nice SE-R or NX2000 seats? They're dirt cheap and they rock.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i personally, have seen Zero difference in seats for Nx2k and SE-R compared to my 200sx


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

wich is the best nx2k or se-r seats and could the 300zx seat fit. the 300zx seats look dope


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I think the 300 seats would be too wide for a Sentra.Also, the seats are unique from side to side and switching them would mean the seatbelt buckles and recliner levers would be in the wrong place.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

so are the ser seats the same in the b13 and b14 and are the nx2000 seats better or is it just personal opinion. and do you need to change the brackets to put these seats in a b14 sentra


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

If you've never sat in a set of NX2000 seats, you're missing out. They're exceptoinally comfortable and very very supportive for a stock seat. It's a huge difference. Trust me, I have a set in my dining room.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the most comfortable seats ive ever been in are tenzo-r rally type but i have never sat in the se-r.. so it could change if i sit in those


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

nothing but the reclining mechanism will be messed up by switching bc arent the seat belts bolted to the bracket?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I just looked at my Frontier seats(they are sitting in my kitchen) and the seatbelt buckles are bolted to the side of the seat, not the seat bracket.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i guess i must have just been thinking about when i put a racing seat in my car. i remember the seatbelt bolted to the bracket. i just figured it did with the stock seat as well


----------

